# Thanks daveomak



## Hank R (Apr 1, 2018)

I want to say thanks to daveomak for all the updates on food safety  one of the first things I check every morning.  The way meat is shipped every where one should be aware of recalls.

Thanks Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2018)

Yep, Dave is right on top of it!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 7, 2018)

Glad you posted this . We all benefit from his efforts . 
My son works in the grocery dept. of Dierbergs . I'll see a re call posted by Dave and ask my son about it . He tells me how they go about destroying all but 1 of the product , which gets bagged and sent back . Just something we don't really  think about .


----------

